
Free ERP for Small Business Onwers - intobiz
http://semilimes.com
======
matt_the_bass
I’m skeptical because the site says this is free but does not explain how you
support the product. Is my data your product? Such a tool asks for a lot of
sensitive data. Why should I trust you?

------
intobiz
And we invite you all to join [http://semilimes.com](http://semilimes.com) to
find out more details on how you can get your free erp.

